# Chicken TV



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Even ducks appreciate a little chicken tv.  Jack & Rose stood there watching those chickens for over an hour this morning. Lilah & Josie are so broody right now so I pulled them out of the main coop for during the day. They're a wee unhappy with me at the moment.


----------



## kjohnstone (Mar 30, 2013)

Too Cute !!!


----------



## GenFoe (Apr 3, 2013)

Very cute!


----------



## AuntyM (Apr 7, 2013)

That is adorable! What kind of ducks are they? This is a picture of my Silkie Mommies Curly and Moe with the new chicks out next to the compost heap. Can you see the adopted kid?


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

AuntyM said:


> That is adorable! What kind of ducks are they? This is a picture of my Silkie Mommies Curly and Moe with the new chicks out next to the compost heap. Can you see the adopted kid?
> 
> View attachment 9209


Thanks AuntyM. They are Peking ducks. I got them this Spring. Love your momma's special kid.


----------



## aacre (May 5, 2013)

how cute is that?? I love ducks. I would love more, but I fear that it's too dry at my property for ducks. :\


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

I just have a small kiddie pool for them to play in. Would like to bring home a bigger one but no way to get one home. Kind of worried how I'll manage them this winter with keeping water from freezing.


----------

